# 1970 GTO Dash Speaker Replacement w/ Air Conditioning?



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I am trying to replace a non-working stock 4x10 dash speaker (1970 GTO) and have been stymied by the air conditioning ductwork. When I remove the retaining bolt for the speaker bracket, the bracket and speaker just sit there. I did make sure the speaker is not stuck to the dash, but there is not enough room to get the bracket out of the slot because of the AC ducting. Does anyone know if the ductwork is removable (and if so how to remove it) or am I looking at having to unbolt the entire dash? As always any insight is be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Klundog (Nov 1, 2018)

did you ever figure it out. Trying to do the same thing


----------

